# Copying a file with AppleScript



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jan 11, 2004)

(applescript newb here)

Can someone tell me how to do this?
I want to copy a file from one folder on one volume to another folder on another volume. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm actually working on that folder action, well working out the bug for that folder action. This script copies "MyNewFile2" to my backup volume "Backup"...

tell application "Finder"
	copy file ((path to desktop folder as text) & "MyNewFile2") to disk "Backup"
end tell

I stopped working on the folder action, when i get bored, i might give it a go again.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jan 11, 2004)

I managed to figure it out... i needed to create the string as an "alias" and i had to copy to a folder not to a file. this applescript language is pretty goofy


----------

